# Watercolor Betta



## Oishii03 (Jun 12, 2014)

This is a monumental occasion for me. My sister finally let me use her paints! This is an odd thing to be saying because my sister's younger than me, but she's been hoarding her paints for years, so this is a huge deal.

For the first time in many years (at least 4) I tried watercolor paints. I last used acrylic 3 years ago. So, yeah, my painting skills are kind of rusty.

I present to you, a random Betta! There are some faults, but I think I did okay, considering my lack of experience. And yes, the signature was necessary. The page was just too blank without it...


----------



## Kaynbred (Feb 16, 2014)

I really like it <3


----------



## hannica (May 7, 2014)

Oh wow, I like it :thumbsup:


----------

